

Firefox OS needs games: Mozilla is confident it can entice developers by.. - paulschlacter
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/27/firefox-os-needs-games-mozilla-is-confident-it-can-entice-developers-by-eliminating-fragmentation/

======
PommeDeTerre
From the article: "But Mozilla isn’t interested in locking down users with
Firefox OS and the Firefox Marketplace. In fact, Android owners can download
the mobile version of Firefox right now, head to marketplace.firefox.com, and
start downloading the same games that are available on handsets running the
new operating system."

Firefox OS continually sounds more and more self-defeating.

Why would anyone bother with Firefox OS when they can get the same benefits
while using Android or some other platform, while also getting the additional
benefits those platforms offer?

Everything about Firefox OS is repulsive to users and developers. Users get a
limited amount of software. Developers don't really even have a choice about
what programming language to use (choosing between JavaScript and
CoffeeScript, TypeScript or Dart isn't what I consider a real "choice"). This
encourages the typical no-win situation where there are no developers, no
users, and nothing to encourage growth in either area.

The worst thing may be that it siphons off effort that could be going toward
improving Mozilla's products that are actually useful and widely used, like
Firefox on the desktop and Thunderbird.

It's just not encouraging that Firefox OS looks worse and worse the more we
learn about it.

